# Amplificador 4.2 canales



## manson14 (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola
bueno tengo en mente realizar mi propio amplificador de 4.2 canales, y bueno, para eyo cuento con algunos amplificadores, que son los TDA2052 y tambien cuento con unos cuantos MJ15022 y MJ15023, en un pricipio tenia pensado hacer todo con los TDA pero me parece que ofrecen muy poca potencia como para amplificar fuerte y claro las frecuancias bajas entonces estava pensando en usar los TDA para lo que serian mis parlantes y los MJ15022 y MJ15023 para lo que seria mis aplificadores de frecuancias bajas y quisiera saver todo lo nesesario para llevar a cavo mi proyecto, desde cuales mejor opcion en los preamplificadores, filtros activos o pasivos pero bueno lo que mas me interesa es obtener la mayor informacion con respecto a el apmlificador de frecuancias bajas mi idea es que maneje un buen rengo de frecuancias muy bajas, gran potencia, controles de volumen, tono en fin un buen empificador de bajos. gracias


----------

